

Does the new missle defense agency logo look familiar? - aresant
http://www.mda.mil/index.html

======
Travis
It looks very vaguely like the New England Patriots' logo...?

~~~
TheTarquin
That was my initial thought as well.

------
frankus
No. Should it?

